# My dogs and lizard :)



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

Except for two georgus ratties I also have two dogs and a lizard, I had three dogs the third ne being a foster that was concidered aggressive and the owners was gonna dump him in the shelter. It took 7 months but now he lives in CT and is being spoilt.. From a scrany scared aggressive rottie to a gigantic lapdog that actually knew obediance. The poor thing wasn't even housebroken when he came.. 

Tasha is my rottie/shar pei mix, she's an 8 year old lady, raised around rats, she is gladly their pony.. 


Missy my little stray was an emaciated pitbull I found on the streets of VA, flea infested, skinny and beat up. They tried to make her into a fighting dog, little did they know that she had no intentions of being aggressive.
Possession aggression what?? she takes the chew bone, knock the other dog in the head with it and start a game of tug of war with it.. Of course if she lets the other dog win, she looses both bone and game, cause no other dog is really sharing as she is.. 

Then we have Hercules my nutty bearded dragon that has more appetite than I ever seen a bearded have before. He loves to be out and about, but he had an idea of when the baby rats came that they were inteded for him and his glutonus behavior. Now he realises that they are starting to outgrow him.. 

Here is the photos.. 

Midnight when he came..

















Midnight a little bit before he left.. He did not like anyone touching him at all when he came.. Hot dogs works miracles..

















With the neighbours kid..









Threeway tug









Missy..









Tasha










Sharing couch..









Groupshot









Two pooped dogs....









Hercules!!


















Hercules as a baby


















(He has eaten a lot of food)

So now you have seen my whole menagerie 
Im gonna stop torturing you with photos now!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Adorable pictures!

I take it Midnight was a rescue of some sorts?


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, his owner posted an add on CL:

Rottie four years olds, need to be gone by sunday or else the shelter, first person come and get him for free.
Be warned he is aggressive.

Such dogs either knuckleheads call on, or noone wants to deal with.. 

So I called and told her as long as he was good with my females Ill take him and foster till I could find him a new home. He was rather aggressive at first so I didnt even try to find him a home the first few months. But from not liking being handled by people and really disliking men, to playing with strange men o nthe streeet.

Only bad habit he had left when he moved was minor lunging on cars.. 
And when I got him he was horrible:
Not housebroken
aggressive
fearful
redirecting nips
growling
you couldn't touch him
Resource guarding
If he got up on the couch and you tried to push him down, he'd growl..
Lunging on ANYTHIG that moved when walking outside..

So Im glad over the result, it took a lot of time but oh boy was he worth it..
He's amazing  He wouldnt have had a chance to pass an assessment in a shelter..
He would have been the first to go.. But now he's safe and spoilt..


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Ugh, horrible.

So glad you could transform him into the dog he should be!


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks.. Im glad too.. he is an amazing dog and noone ever really gave him a chance.. 

It makes you feel really good


----------

